# Sig (Sauer) Pro 2022



## Scott_L (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello,

I've bought a Sig Pro 2022 a few month ago and I'm very happy with it. Till now, I never made a bad experience. I just wanna know, what other people think about this pistol and what kinda experience you made. Thank ya and God bless ya:smt1099


----------



## PistolPackingParson (Aug 3, 2007)

I owned two of them until last week when I traded one on a 226r. I love the 2022 and think it has the best trigger pull of any SIG next to the P210. In 9mm, factory mags can be found for 5.00-7.00 if you look in the right places.


----------

